# Slide 150 9.0 - Rahmengröße



## hesc (17. Juni 2013)

Hi

Möchte mir ein Radon Slide 150 9.0 holen und bin mir bezüglich der Rahmengröße extrem unsicher.
Größe 180/83 (SL).
Mir ist klar, dass ich genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll liege. Leider hab ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit vorher mal eines zu probieren.
Deshalb hab ich mal das hochauflösende Bild von der HomePage genau (so gut es halt geht, es gibt da aber ein paar ganz nette Tools, z.B. Datinf) vermessen.
Das ganze funktioniert sehr gut (das Bike dort ist eins in M), bis auf die Oberrohrlänge. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer, aber diese scheint mit der Angabe auf der HomePage einfach nicht zusammen zu passen.
Laut meinen Messungen würden von der reinen Sitzrohrlänge beide Bikes gehen:
18 Zoll (mit ca. 4 cm herausgezogener Sattelstütze)
20 Zoll (mit ca. 1 cm herausgezogener Sattelstütze)
Beim der Oberrohrlänge komme ich auf 570 mm beim M (sollte eigentlich 585 haben).
Gemessen hab ich Steuerrohr Mitte (Oberseite) bis Sattelstütze Mitte (und zwar waagrecht).
Wenn die 570 stimmen würde ich eher zum L tendieren, da dann wahrscheinlich die Angabe von 608 mm beim L auch nicht ganz stimmen (und somit würde es dann wieder für mich passen).
Wenn das M in "echt" wirklich 585 hat, dann würde ich eher zum M tendieren.
Was sagt ihr?
Und bitte, bitte, vielleicht kann von euch einer das Maßband mal zur Hand nehmen und mir ein M bzw. ein L abmessen (Oberrohrlänge, waagrecht, Mitte Steuerrohr, Mitte Sattelstütze)?
Ich sag jetzt schon mal Danke.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. Juni 2013)

Das Thema hatten wir ja schon einige male, und es ist und bleibt immer Theorie welche in der Praxis ganz anders aussehen kann.
So sagt man auch das Schwerpunkt Gelände eher nen kleineren Rahmen und Schwerpunkt Touren eher den größeren Rahmen bevorzugt. 
Nun bist Du aber wahrscheinlich genau so schlau wie zuvor.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich für das 18Zoll Slide entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Juni 2013)

Ich würde sofort zum 18" greifen, es wäre für Dich ein kleines handliches bike.


----------



## hesc (17. Juni 2013)

Na jetzt hab ichs. 2 Meinungen für 18 Zoll. Bin eigentlich auch eher dort gewesen, aber....
Hab gerade auch nochmal bei Radon angerufen, da ich nirgends rausfinden kann wielange der Vorbau ist. 
Laut Radon 70 mm und ich sollte auf jeden Fall ein 20 Zoll bestellen, laut Radon Mitarbeiter !?!?!?!?
Wäre trotzdem super, super nett, wenn jemand mal das Maßband spannt und mir die Oberrohrlänge wie oben beschrieben messen könnte.


----------



## Sramdriver (18. Juni 2013)

Also ich  habe die Möglichkeit beide Räder zu Testen ,  und habe dieses auch getan ,  alle  Fachleute haben mir zu einem 20er Geraten , ich allerdings  fühle mich auf dem 18er Wohler und habe das Gefühl , das ich alles besser unter Kontrolle habe , und mit dem kleineren mehr Feingefühl , meiner Meihnung nach  gibt es da keine Null Acht Fünfzehn Lösung sondern du solltest es wirklich mal Testen und beide Räder Fahren .


----------



## hesc (19. Juni 2013)

Du hast vollkommen recht. Leider ist es als Ösi nicht einfach. Hab bei den Radon Servicepartnern in Österreich angerufen und die haben leider auch keines da.
Werd mich heute auf ein Scott Genius 710/740 setzen. Ist zwar ein 27,5 Zöller, aber die restliche Geometrie sollte mir die Möglichkeit geben zu sehen, ob ich eher ein M oder L Typ bin. Beim Scott hat das Oberrohr 600 (in M). Beim Radon 585 (M) oder 609 (L), d.h. sollte ich das Gefühl haben das Scott ist etwas zu kurz, dann wirds ein L usw...


----------



## hesc (20. Juni 2013)

So, hatte gestern die Möglichkeit ausgiebig zu testen. Allerdings ein Ghost AMR Plus 7500 (echt tolles Teil, musste mich zurückhalten um nicht gleich eines mitzunehmen) in 19 und 20,5 Zoll.
Ihr habt natürlich recht, in Summe ist es eine Geschmacksfrage.
Mein Eindruck, dass 19 Zoll (Oberrohrlänge 595 mm) ist mir definitv zu kurz (war vom Gefühl her wie auf einem BMX). Sicher genial für den Funpark oder vielleicht reines DH, aber eine 1 bzw. 2 Tages Tour möchte ich nicht damit machen müssen. Das Radon in M ist ja noch etwas kleiner (589 mm).
Das 20,5 Zoll Teil (Oberrohr 605) hat perfekt gepasst und ist vergleichbar mit dem Radon in L, d.h. werd mir wohl eines in L holen.
Jetzt warte ich noch kurz, da ja die SE Modelle für diese Woche angekündigt sind. Sollten sie wirklich bald lieferbar sein, dann hole ich mir ein Slide 150 9.0 SE.


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2013)

Ich bin verwundert dass so viele immer gestreckt sitzen möchten. Das ist für den Rücken so dermaßen belastend, das fördert auf Dauer einen Bandscheibenschaden weil man bei sportlich gestreckter und gebückter Haltung in den unteren Rücken reintritt. Man merkt dies, indem man beim leichten Treten seine Hand an die Wirbelsäule im unteren Bereich hält und bei jedem Tritt die Bewegung der Bandscheiben erfühlt. Dann einfach mal etwas mehr aufrichten beim Treten und man spürt plötzlich das die Bandscheibe / Wirbelsäule nicht mehr nach außen drückt und somit die Belastung deutlich reduziert. Ich pers. tendiere daher schon aus Vernunftsgründen eher zum kleineren Rahmen um aufrechter zu sitzen (liegt aber wohl auch am Alter das ich keine coole Racehaltung brauche)


----------



## hesc (20. Juni 2013)

Du hast sicher auch recht. Jeder ist halt etwas anders und bevorzugt auch eine andere Sitzposition. Mir war es einfach zu eng am Bike, sowohl nach vorne (wie gesagt, meine Sitzposition war sehr, sehr aufrecht, mit dem auf einem BMX zu vergleichen), wie auch der Abstand Knie zum Lenker (Bei kleinen Lenkbewegungen bekam der Lenker besuch vom Knie).
Probesitzen, zumindest auf einem vergleichbaren Bike ist daher wirklich imens wichtig, da man den wirklichen Unterschied erst merkt, wenn man beide Größen direkt vergleichen kann. Hätte ich nur ein M probiert, hätte ich wahrscheinlich gesagt, dass es zwar nicht optimal ist, aber ok. Durch den direkten Vergleich bin ich jetzt aber definitiv auf L.

Update: Hab gerade die Bestellung aufgegeben. Sobald ich es hab, melde ich mich nochmal.
Update: So nun ist es da und ich bin am Wochenende eine erste Tour gefahren. Geniales Bike. Größe absolut perfekt.


----------

